
Show HN: YouTube Videos on Hacker News and Stack Overflow - guohuang
http://dev-videos.com
======
egfx
On stackoverflow, it's mostly videos of bugs which isn't that interesting

~~~
guohuang
true, but most of them are the study guide related to the question.

